# Brand New Bow Hunter Need some Advice



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there. most deer are shot in this state [mo] 20 yards and under.. yes u need to get the form perfect. and most of all the bow must fit perfect. you ever heard pratice makes perfect? well its not true in archery. you can pratice for ever with bad form and never get any better. most states have bow hunter ed. this will helpin your hunting and saftey take the coarse. im a certifed coach with 15 years of helping people. ill be glad to help anytime. mike 66


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

go to your pro shop and see if there is an archery instructor,taking lessons as a beginner will keep you from devoloping the bad habits most archers have.your already used to shooting with a bad grip,you have too much hand on the bow which cause torque and tension.nothing wrong with lessons its done in golf all the time,most people dont no how to shoot a bow properly and r to stubborn to get help.learn a shot sequence,back tension,how to aim,proper form,and youll shoot the bow better than ever.take your time and good luck.have fun


----------



## Silas21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Take good advice (like above) to heart, and questionable advice with a grain of salt. Make sure your bow fits you, and all the basic equipment is working properly and set up right. As a hunter I will ask are you a hunter? There is a marked difference between being a good “bow hunter” and a good hunter or good archer. If you are going to tackle both of these new challenges at the same time I congratulate you for taking the first steps. As a youth you are starting at an opportune time. At your age you are very likely to find quality hunters that would be willing to spend time afield with you, and quality archers that will take you under their wing. I will also mention that being a local hunting & fishing club member is often cheaper for youths and a great way to meet like minded individuals. Educate yourself as much as you can and keep enjoying your new hobby.
Best of luck to you, and remember you only truly fail when you stop trying. 

Regards, Brian


----------

